# So my friends saw the girl...



## thewhitestripesfan42 (Mar 9, 2014)

I've been going out with a girl who is very sexy and big. When I brought her to party with my friends who had no idea about me being an fa they were...........

absolutely fine with it and totally cool! Just a reminder that all those social fears you have about being a fa/ffa are ridiculous.


----------



## luvhips (Mar 10, 2014)

I learned that a long time ago. If they are your "real friends" they will be more than ok with your choices.


----------



## J34 (Mar 10, 2014)

I know guys will always rib on each other about their tastes in women. Though more often than not your friends will support you regardless of what you like.


----------



## Fat Molly (Mar 10, 2014)

thewhitestripesfan42 said:


> Just a reminder that all those social fears you have about being a fa/ffa are ridiculous.



Um, congrats, except that you invalidated a huge number of people in the world who HAVE had negative experiences. Just because it worked out recently for you doesn't mean that people's fears are ridiculous.

Also: sometimes negative reactions will only come out when you've proven you're serious about each other and choosing life partners. Stigma is freaking pernicious. Case example: me.


----------



## Highsteppa (Mar 10, 2014)

I kind of agree with Molly, the experience that you have is depending on the company you keep and their own attitudes towards other people's happiness. I've had friends that couldn't give less of a shit of who I date, all they want me to be is happy, I have had other friends who have given me shit for dating a bigger friends and that has always led to me not wanting them in my life.

I've always been ready to cull and cut off anyone that I interact with on a friendly basis if they can't get over their own issues with me being happy. They're not usually the kind of people that will be supportive of you and are more of a hinderence than help in your life.


----------



## Matt (Apr 6, 2014)

It's actually a pretty good way of figuring out who your real friends are.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Apr 6, 2014)

You want to know who your true friends are, do something, anything that is contrary to the "norm". Go against the grain and see who sticks. Those that stick are worth keeping those that don't, they were not worth the time to begin with.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 6, 2014)

thewhitestripesfan42 said:


> Just a reminder that all those social fears you have about being a fa/ffa are ridiculous.



Unrealistic, perhaps, but not necessarily ridiculous. After all, you've made an emotional investment in both your male friends and your girlfriend. It's natural to hope they get along. And if they don't, breaking off with people you have shared good times with is never easy or pleasant:there's always some regret. So it's natural to hope things go well, and, since hope and fear are two sides of the same coin, a certain amount of anxiety is inevitable.


----------

